# Mystery Colnago...or fake?



## BlackFrancis (Apr 26, 2016)

I started a different thread. Should have put it here.

Colnago advice please? I have an oddball that might be an early version of the EPS, without the lightweight 3PRS tubing. I can't find any info to confirm it isn't fake.

Three sizes of this paint scheme have listed on eBay this year. Two have legit-looking serial numbers inside the left dropout. Mine is painted in that area with no serial number visible. Quality and design looks very EPS, but the frames are heavier: close to 2kg with fork. The forks have a rear stepdown trailing edge, but not the double stepdown (leading and trailing edges) like a proper EPS.

My other thread: Mystery Colnago...or fake?


----------



## BlackFrancis (Apr 26, 2016)

This one is serial number 076-01:

Colnago Revolution C HS Matt Black Full Carbon Frame Forks Size 50s VVGC | eBay


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Fake frames lack of details or standards in the bb area. This particular frame seems to have a legit titanium bb shell so far. 

Enviado desde mi SM-E700M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BlackFrancis (Apr 26, 2016)

Here's an M10 with the same paint scheme:

Archiwalne: Colnago Revolution C-HS full carbon, dura, ultegra - tylko 6.8kg Wieliczka ? OLX.pl


----------



## BlackFrancis (Apr 26, 2016)

and another in black and white version (for sale from WrenchScience, an authorized Colnago dealer):


----------



## BlackFrancis (Apr 26, 2016)

The color scheme is called MARS for the M10. This is good news: mine has a legit paint job, at least.


----------



## BlackFrancis (Apr 26, 2016)

Rides like a lugged carbon Italian should, as far as I can tell.


----------



## BlackFrancis (Apr 26, 2016)

Looks like the fork mold is the same used for the M10. It has the same shaped crown and trailing edge taper.


----------



## BlackFrancis (Apr 26, 2016)

Ready for some dusty miles


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

You ever try to verify the serial # with the distributor in your country or directly with Colnago in Cambiago? Usually they are responsive to the requests as part of their desire to eliminate knock offs.


----------

